# New Aldabra/Galapagos Exhibit! Thoughts Please?????



## tortadise (Aug 14, 2012)

Well here at the tortoise sanctuary we recieved a little bit of funding. So me being a go getter started to construct the new exhibit for either Large aldabras, and or galapagos tortoises, so when schools come out for field trips can see the true image of a tortoise at our facilities. Unfortunately the donation is barely enough to complete the enclosure and building. Luckily I will fund a vast majority of the rest. 

I have cleared the trees and added 45 more feet in width to the enclosure area, as well as not to enclude the pond I dug for the animals, as it is too deep. The building is formed up, pouring concrete this weekend, and framing after it cures the following week. 

Currently the enclosure is 127' long and 85' wide, with a side yard of covered trees behind the sulcata and leopard building that is 14' by 107'.

These are progress photos, so dont worry their will be a perimeter fence placed in front of the barb wire fence.

Any suggestions on anything would be great.
I wanted to make a built up planter in the middle of the enclosure about 30 feet in front of the enclosure and fill it with palms,banana trees, and maybe crape murtyle trees. 

Im going to seed this area with a graze grass mix, as well as irrigate the area with baseball field sprinkler heads for maximum "rain" coverage.

Well lets here some options from people.


----------



## wellington (Aug 14, 2012)

The man to ask for advice, would be Greg ALDABRAMAN. If anyone knows Aldabras, well of course he does. Good luck with your endeavor.


----------



## bobbymoore (Aug 14, 2012)

looks like its going to be great


----------



## tortadise (Aug 14, 2012)

wellington said:


> The man to ask for advice, would be Greg ALDABRAMAN. If anyone knows Aldabras, well of course he does. Good luck with your endeavor.



yeah I have asked him a few things, I just want to bother him too much. I was thinking like terms of how to put a little more design in it. I obviously dont want to take much room from the enclosure. But I do love making the pens fully planted and have a great tropical island feel to it. There is one corner of the enclosure I planned to make a 30x30 sand/nesting box for them in the shaded portion along the creek side.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 14, 2012)

*Looks great! Some of the thngs i can share from experience is that large aldabras are strong and determined. They do not back up or turn around easy, they need open space without obstacles. Everything you build needs to be very strong and best to use wood, avoid concrete and any metal if possible. Your project is exciting! *


----------



## tortadise (Aug 14, 2012)

the door will be 5' wide clear. Im going to utilize a barn hinge so it can open and be latched to the building. So 5' clear is what I left for the door. And yes once I frame the building the fence will be tied into the back corner on the right side of the building, as well as the left side of the building the permiter fence will tie into the front left corner of the building. I hated cutting off that corner on the left side of the building but, I figured this would be a favorable spot for biggens to wedge themselves into. Im going with a smooth radius style corners on the enclosure walls. What do you think mr.greg?


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 14, 2012)

So at this point other then of course the grass, the only planting inside the enclosure will be the planter. Will they be allowed to get into it? Where are you going to place their water hole?


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2012)

How about a walk in pond?
A grassy knoll or two?
Some boulders and felled trees for furniture and some sight barriers?


----------



## tortadise (Aug 14, 2012)

Tom said:


> How about a walk in pond?
> A grassy knoll or two?
> Some boulders and felled trees for furniture and some sight barriers?



HAHA. I thought of doing a pond (hence the huge hole in the picture) but it really is a HUGE pain to mantenance. So the fence stops there and the zebras(my moms soon to be pets) will have the pond. Im just gonna go with the good ol giant water dishes from tractor supply. I use them for my dogs, and greg seems to use them too so figure Id follow the master.



Jacqui said:


> So at this point other then of course the grass, the only planting inside the enclosure will be the planter. Will they be allowed to get into it? Where are you going to place their water hole?



I would not allow them access to the planter. I would build it up with same material as enclosure walls, about 4' in height also helps with direct shade onto the building. However they have a total of 219 feet length of 14-35' of tree canopy cover so I might not need the planter, just thinking for the building since im going to put a couple windows on either side of the door.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 14, 2012)

tortadise said:


> the door will be 5' wide clear. Im going to utilize a barn hinge so it can open and be latched to the building. So 5' clear is what I left for the door. And yes once I frame the building the fence will be tied into the back corner on the right side of the building, as well as the left side of the building the permiter fence will tie into the front left corner of the building. I hated cutting off that corner on the left side of the building but, I figured this would be a favorable spot for biggens to wedge themselves into. Im going with a smooth radius style corners on the enclosure walls. What do you think mr.greg?



*Good, I changed my responce while you were answering. Great forward thinking on the corners and rear of the building to avoid getting stuck or wedged. What type of fencing?*


----------



## tortadise (Aug 14, 2012)

Well since their pen or habitate is along side a huge limestone creek (behind all the trees to the left of the building) Im going to place 4x4 posts 4 foot on centers and then 2x12s fastened to the posts. 24" augered and concreted in, with 2x2 welded wire and 2x6 supports, Then I will place the 2x12s over the fence. Or I could do the permiter fence and then auger in the 36-48" high enclosure wall by its self giving a double barrier. I want to keep the perimeter fence at least see through because its a very pretty piece of property. I have been price comparing chain link, But I think the welded 16 gauge wire is more sturdy. What do you think? This step will come in about 2-3 weeks once the building is complete and I can attach it to their house.

On another note, You sure 20x16 isnt too small. I Like to do things for future considerations. I think I might make it 30x16 what do you think?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 14, 2012)

tortadise said:


> *30x16
> *



*Your wood is great and should be strong enough. I have seen large aldabras actually push over lite guage chain link, heavy dudy commercial grade with 9ot tention wires should hold them in if you use all steel ties to tie it all together. What i have seen happen if you use both wood and wire fening together is aldabras will try and climb over. Florida Iguana has a video of his male climbing over, i do not know how to copy it here, however it is a prime example. Your double wall idea is great, that is what we do.*


----------



## chris_m90731 (Aug 14, 2012)

I've seen some min-hills in several large galop enclosures -- heard it gives the tortoise a little obstacle, cut the boredom a bit.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 14, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > *30x16
> ...



Hmmm. Maybe I should do the double barrier fence then. I will figure it out when I get there in a few weeks. I wouldnt want a biggen climbing out.



chris_m90731 said:


> I've seen some min-hills in several large galop enclosures -- heard it gives the tortoise a little obstacle, cut the boredom a bit.



Hills.......now thats a good idea. non obstuctive and easy to do. Seeing as I do have a skid steer, and a few acres of dirt I can dig up.

OK Ive made my mind up. I think instead of doing the 2x12 for the enclosure walls. Im going to use some landscape timbers with the posts sunk in concrete behind the timbers. I think this would give a good look as well as add a more sturdy barrier. 36" tall enough or could I do like 32"?


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Aug 15, 2012)

Very cool, this should be aldabras heaven.

Hope you can add galapagos too


----------



## tortadise (Aug 15, 2012)

I think it is going to be superb. also it is going to be either species first in this enclosure. The latter of the two that will get the exact same size enclosure just mirrored on the opposite side if the property. So hopefully sponsorship comes through. I have a meeting with USFW confiscation team in hopefully aquiring some permanent program specimens.


----------



## Tom (Aug 15, 2012)

tortadise said:


> I think this would give a good look as well as add a more sturdy barrier. 36" tall enough or could I do like 32"?



This is certainly a Greg question, but I only do 16-18" for adult sulcatas.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah me too. I dont want it too tall, or too short.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 15, 2012)

Tom said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > 3*6" tall enough or could I do like 32"?*



*We go at least 30" (3 2x10'S)at the shortest, however a large male can get his front paw over the edge!*


----------



## SteveP (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing this project.


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey Kelly if you need help with this project let me know I wouldn't giving you a hand bro.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 15, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > tortadise said:
> ...



Thats what I gathered from your pen photos. Didnt know if they were 2x10 or 12's if I did 3 2x12 that would put the wall at 33 1/2" which should be good id think. Plus maybe a 2x4 cap sideways for some fanciness, bringing it to 35". Yeah should be fine.


Oh I cant wait either. Pouring concrete friday at 2. And then it begins. The mexican in me will get to work.


----------



## Neal (Aug 15, 2012)

Shweet!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah I cant wait. I love building new enclosures for torts. Im also constructing a 20x40 greenhouse same time as this enclosure. I will get some photos up soon of that too.



AustinASU said:


> Hey Kelly if you need help with this project let me know I wouldn't giving you a hand bro.



Dude your like 6 hours away. When i get all these new buildings completed in about 3-4 weeks, I plan on having an opening for viewing, gonna grill some burgers and hot dogs, some brews, i invited the local USFW hub team too, and lots of locals that support me (well kinda support me in spirit more or less). Once I get a good date and everything is up and running I will send an open invite to the forum members and anyone who wants to come. Kinda a little fundraiser thing too. But if you feel like driving all that way come on, I got all the tools and knowledge going to be framing the big boy building and greenhouse sunday.


----------



## waterboy (Aug 20, 2012)

I sounds like it will be awesome.I do like the idea about putting a 2 or 3 small hills to spruce up the look a little and give the a view. Also are you going to have a mud hole i know aldabras love them, since your putting in a sprinkler system you can dig a hole and run a under ground drip line or pump to it so it would always be full of water. Well thanks my 2 cents worth


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 20, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Yeah I cant wait. I love building new enclosures for torts. Im also constructing a 20x40 greenhouse same time as this enclosure. I will get some photos up soon of that too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







ehhh it's more like 4hrs not too bad, but shoot when you get it done you can bet ill be there.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 20, 2012)

In progress on the greenhouse now. Still waiting for the concrete to cure on this building. I will probably be framing this guy up in th enext few days. Gotta a lot of work to do for a one man army.


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 20, 2012)

tortadise said:


> In progress on the greenhouse now. Still waiting for the concrete to cure on this building. I will probably be framing this guy up in th enext few days. Gotta a lot of work to do for a one man army.



Haha have fun man....those greenhouses are super fun to put together...especially if the wind is blowing


----------



## tortadise (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah with 10' tall walls on a 12" thick footing. I had some trouble muscling up the walls yesterday with the HUGE PSL beams I used for the window headers. Its gonna be cool though. Worth the effort.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Yeah with 10' tall walls on a 12" thick footing. I had some trouble muscling up the walls yesterday with the HUGE PSL beams I used for the window headers. Its gonna be cool though. Worth the effort.



*Kelly, pics!*



tortadise said:


> *Worth the effort.
> *


*

*


----------



## tortadise (Aug 20, 2012)

Theyre coming soon. Im getting off work early and about to be in route to the facilities. I will get some up tonight for everyone.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 20, 2012)

I cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2012)

[/color][/b]


tortadise said:


> *I will get some up tonight for everyone.
> *


*

*


----------



## tortadise (Aug 20, 2012)

OK I will post the progress of the big boy enclosure progress here, and the greenhouse progress on the other thread. Not much has been done on the big boy building but the slab. I used a higher strength PSI concrete on the greenhouse so it allowed me to frame on it earlier. Im waiting for the cylinder break tests to come back on the big boy slab before I can frame on it. But should be good tomorrow or wednesday. So the only progress is just the concrete.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 20, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah with 10' tall walls on a 12" thick footing. I had some trouble muscling up the walls yesterday with the HUGE PSL beams I used for the window headers. Its gonna be cool though. Worth the effort.
> ...






I second this motion of pictures


----------



## tortadise (Aug 26, 2012)

OK. Finally some progress on this building. Its all framed and ready for sheething and roof decking. I worked my butt off today. Even worked through the afternoon rain shower.


----------



## wellington (Aug 26, 2012)

So exciting, you sharing the progress with us, thanks. It's looking really good.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 26, 2012)

Well Im usually not a good photo person when it comes to step by step or anything like that. I regret not doing progress photos, like on my rent house overhaul, all the buildings I build. I always go man why didnt I take photos. So I am forcing myself to get better. I know how much ya'll love the photos too.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 26, 2012)

why thanks greg. Its all for the passion. I do say whatever big buy or guys end up in here are gonna love it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 26, 2012)

tortadise said:


> *whatever big buy or guys end up in here are gonna love it.
> *


*

*


----------



## Tom (Aug 26, 2012)

You're living my dream man! Looking good so far.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 26, 2012)

I just do what I was born to do


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 26, 2012)

tortadise said:


> I just do what I was born to do


----------



## tortadise (Aug 28, 2012)

Houston we have windows. 
As well as oscar my moms long haired weiner dog, he wanted to help but the nail gun was bigger than him 

Tomorrow more plywood. Hopefully have some shingles up this week. Then have to go back and do some more work on the greenhouse. Back and forth back and forth. Too many projects.


----------



## wellington (Aug 28, 2012)

Your not worried they will break the windows? Looking good. Can't wait until the residence move in. Any idea how long?. No hurry, okay kinda, I'm not very patient


----------



## tortadise (Aug 28, 2012)

Nah They wont break them. WELL at least I hope. The enclosure is so large I really think more grazing and pampering will take place for them to be occupied. Well Im looking around 3-4 more weeks to have everything wrapped up ENTIRELY. Still have a huge beast to tackle with the fence, and finish the greenhouse. But I should have wire and insulation in this building probably early next week. BUT the building might be empty for a while. Nobody seems to want to support the exhibit inhabitants. I had a successful, well so I thought meeting about exxon being a sponsor. But I guess they dont care. SO looks like im gonna have to keep saving up.


----------



## wellington (Aug 28, 2012)

Have you thought about BP (British Petroleum) they need to do something to give themselves a better name in this country. First the oil spill and now about a week or two ago, they had bad gas mixed at one of their holding plants in Indiana. About four states involved and a whole lot of cars needing repair. Yes, they are taking care of fixing the cars, but it shouldn't have happened to begin with. Of course now gas is going up, surprise, surprise. They are being very cheap and lazy. I haven't bought their gas since the spill. The creatures they have destroyed deep in the ocean, they will never know about, let alone do they care. I think they should support it. I would think about buying their gas again. Good luck


----------



## tortadise (Aug 28, 2012)

I aught to give them a try. Its very taxing doing those meetings with HR. Usually its the smaller companies that help out. Usually I dont try to advertise the non-profit. I just do it all and fund it all myself. The way I see it is money is just a tool. I can never buy the emotions and feelings I get when I keep so many tortoises in the best possible way I can provide. I suppose I should maybe get the schools attention, in sponsorship, after all I do alot for the little kiddos on field trips and education for them. Maybe I will contact BP too. Time to kick up the organization a level wellington


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 28, 2012)

Everything looking really good Kelly!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks. I cant wait to finish it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 28, 2012)

tortadise said:


> *Too many projects.
> *


*

*


----------



## waterboy (Sep 6, 2012)

From a great movie quote. "I'm to excited to sleep". Keep it up and dont worry about the Aldabra he'll find you.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh yeah I know. I have been very watched over and blucky in living my dreams and desires.

I need to post some progress of this building as well. Its coming along too.


----------



## AustinASU (Sep 6, 2012)

Lols how are those roofs coming  hahaha


----------



## tortadise (Sep 6, 2012)

I hate roofs. Framing them plywooding them. Anything with roofs. I dont like them haha. But its all going to be worth it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 6, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Oh yeah I know. *I have been very watched over and blucky in living my dreams and desires.*
> 
> I need to post some progress of this building as well. Its coming along too.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 7, 2012)

Ha stupid phone. Lucky is what it was suppose to say. My big sausage fingers cant work the phone.


----------



## fredmyyster (Sep 7, 2012)

I am stoked to learn of all the work you are doing for your tortoises ! You are definately an inspiration to us all !


----------



## tortadise (Sep 7, 2012)

Why thank you
L. All I can say is never give up on a dream. Follow your passions and hearts desire and it will come. I still get laughs and the"are you serious" looks when I tell common folk. Whatever makes me happy is all that matters, And that is tortoises.


----------

